# People's Trust being added to Mint.com



## WHR_SPUR (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello,

So i'm going to be opening a peoples trust TFSA in July. I also use mint.com as I like the automatic download of transactions, budgeting, and general aggregation of my finances.

Does anyone else here use both Mint.com and people's trust? I ask because when i inquired with Mint.com about setting up peoples Trust to use their service they advised me that 5 people need to request a financial institution be added before they approach that institution. I am apparently the first person to request peoples trust be added.

If you use both Mint.com and Peoples Trust, would you be willing to request Mint.com add Peoples Trust? I'm sure there is enough of us out there that we could have this done.

Thanks


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

WHR_SPUR said:


> Hello,
> 
> So i'm going to be opening a peoples trust TFSA in July. I also use mint.com as I like the automatic download of transactions, budgeting, and general aggregation of my finances.
> 
> ...


since peoples trust implemented such poor security that all of my personal information might now be in the hands of a hacker from who knows where, i will decline your invitation


----------



## pnky (Jul 16, 2012)

I would like to see my Peoples Trust accounts in Mint. I will send them an email.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

You should also email peiples trust, from what I understand mint wants to add them but peoples trust won't allow it.

I have the same issue with Q-Trade, I want my account to connect with mint but Q-Trade will not allow it.


----------



## canucked_up (Feb 23, 2014)

fatcat said:


> since peoples trust implemented such poor security that all of my personal information might now be in the hands of a hacker from who knows where, i will decline your invitation


*All*ot of my finances are accessible online and I am quite happy and comfortable to have that access. Security breaches are fairly common and expected. I have no problem continuing business relationships with "Peoples Trust", the Government of Canada:rolleyes2: etc. I may rethink this if I start hearing horror stories connected to these breaches et al. 

I will decline your invitation because I personally don't see enough advantage in using Mint.com to outweigh the problem I have with opening this unnecessary, multi-linked, convoluted avenue of additional potential exploitation(Holy adjectives Batman). This is assuming my quick look at the workings of Mint is near accurate.

I like the concept of Mint. I don't like the additional risk. Just like investing, I am ok with *some* risk.


----------



## WHR_SPUR (Apr 9, 2014)

Addy said:


> You should also email peiples trust, from what I understand mint wants to add them but peoples trust won't allow it.
> 
> I have the same issue with Q-Trade, I want my account to connect with mint but Q-Trade will not allow it.


I called People's Trust before my original post and spoke with them. From my conversation with them it sounds like other people had also called and inquired about allowing Mint.com access. Then I emailed Mint.com and asked about adding People's Trust as i had submitted a request for this institution to be added. They advised me that they require 5 people to request an institution before they contact that institution. They then advised me i was the first and 4 more people would need to request it through the add account section and then request it as it isn't shown in their list of participating institutions.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

WHR_SPUR said:


> They advised me that they require 5 people to request an institution before they contact that institution. They then advised me i was the first and 4 more people would need to request it through the add account section and then request it as it isn't shown in their list of participating institutions.


This surprises me as I've read people discussing how they couldn't get PT on mint and had sent mint.com a request. I guess I shouldn't believe everything I read off the internet even when it seems innocent. Grumble.


----------



## WHR_SPUR (Apr 9, 2014)

Addy said:


> This surprises me as I've read people discussing how they couldn't get PT on mint and had sent mint.com a request. I guess I shouldn't believe everything I read off the internet even when it seems innocent. Grumble.


If they sent the request through an e-mail vs the "add an account" feature then it may be possible that it isn't tracked in their system. It may also be that the requests reset after a given time as i'm sure it costs mint.com money in employee time and set up to add a new institution. Also if the request volume for people wanting it is low then there wouldn't be a business case to spend that money.


----------

